# Is 6500K absolutely necessary for plant growth? My fish are so washed out with 6500K



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

NOpe. Not at all. I use 10,000k bulbs. I prefer bulbs from 8000-10000k.


----------



## AdrienDeLaChicago (May 3, 2010)

But don't the 8000 and 10000 bulbs create an even starker type white light and therefore wash out the fish more? The Gro Lux is around 3000K, I know that is low but they do make the fish look more attractive. I thought the higher the number, the whiter the light and the grayer the fish will look.


----------



## hbosman (Oct 5, 2006)

Europeans tend to use 5000K and lower and they have been doing planted aquariums a lot longer than us. Yeah, I prefer 10k bulbs as well.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

I think that low K bulbs are tooo yellow. High Kelvin bulbs have some blue. I would mix a 10000k bulb and a 3500k bulb.


----------



## AdrienDeLaChicago (May 3, 2010)

Thanks for the response, guys. When I read the description on the Gro-Lux bulbs it says that it has more focus on the blue and red color wavelength which is supposed to support bushier compact plant growth.

So that is why I am a bit confused if the Kelvin rating is on the lower side yet is supposed to have more blue and red like the packaging of my Gro Lux bulbs states.


----------



## Noahma (Oct 18, 2009)

I use a combination of bulbs. I have a 6500k bulb and one of the coralife Colormax bulbs, this brings out the colors really well.


----------



## snausage (Mar 8, 2010)

Indoor gardeners believe the gro lux is the best T-8 bulb, so I'm sure it will grow your aquarium plants.

BTW, where did you get it? They're kind of hard to come by.


----------



## AdrienDeLaChicago (May 3, 2010)

snausage said:


> Indoor gardeners believe the gro lux is the best T-8 bulb, so I'm sure it will grow your aquarium plants.
> 
> BTW, where did you get it? They're kind of hard to come by.


I stumbled upon mine at Menard's in Chicago. They have the T8 version and I think the T12 version. 

I am sure you could order them online as well.


----------



## snausage (Mar 8, 2010)

AdrienDeLaChicago said:


> I stumbled upon mine at Menard's in Chicago. They have the T8 version and I think the T12 version.
> 
> I am sure you could order them online as well.


I looked into ordering online, but the problem is you have to buy them by the dozen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## captain_bu (Oct 20, 2007)

AdrienDeLaChicago said:


> Thanks for the response, guys. When I read the description on the Gro-Lux bulbs it says that it has more focus on the blue and red color wavelength which is supposed to support bushier compact plant growth.
> 
> So that is why I am a bit confused if the Kelvin rating is on the lower side yet is supposed to have more blue and red like the packaging of my Gro Lux bulbs states.


The color temperature of a bulb gives you a rough idea of what the light will look like over the tank. As color temp increases from 5k to 10k the perceived color of the light goes from a reddish-yellow to blueish-white.

The color spectrum of bulbs is different than the color temperature. That is why it can be helpful when purchasing bulbs if the bulb manufacturer makes a graph or chart of the color spectrum available. 

Bulbs of the same color temperature from different manufacturers can have very different spectral output. If you visually compare say two 10k bulbs they may both appear to have bright blueish-white light but the peaks in the red and blue parts of the specturm may be very different. The difference is not something you will see with your eyes but it is something that effects the way the plants grow.


----------



## calfish64 (Jul 25, 2008)

I am old-school and tend to like bulbs with color temperature in the range of 5000-6500K. The bulbs in this range are called "daylight" because this the color temperature of natural sunlight.

A lot people prefer light with higher color temperature like 10,000K or even 20,000K, feeling it is more "crisper". I think it comes down more to personal preference and the plant should grow well enough as long as there is enough light.


----------



## hbosman (Oct 5, 2006)

The Daylight GE 6500K bulb will probably work well for you. I used to use it in the T5HO version and it was rated on a reef site as having one of the better PAR ratings.

http://forums.saltwaterfish.com/forum/thread/348223/lots-of-t5ho-info-par-and-lamp-pics#post_3003505

The GE looks a little too yellow for my eyes so, you might want to pair it with a 10K bulb. It doesn't look quite as yellow as the Geismann midday 6K bulb but still not as white as the 10K bulbs. I have Geismanns too. They are awesome plant growers but not great to me visually. IMHO, it's not necessary to spend $30.00 for a light bulb. The Current and GE bulbs work quite well. They can still cause you to trim weekly.


----------



## AdrienDeLaChicago (May 3, 2010)

snausage said:


> I looked into ordering online, but the problem is you have to buy them by the dozen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Yikes, that is quite a bit. If you want their customer service 800 number PM me and perhaps they can tell you of a store in your area that carries these bulbs. Might be worth a shot. I talked with one of the reps about my concern and he was very helpful and patient with me.


----------



## inkslinger (Dec 28, 2003)

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/lighting/84516-67k-10k-t5-54w.html
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/lighting/80752-gieseman-aquaflora-pictures.html


:thumbsup:


----------

